# Dwarf Hairgrass?



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Interested in purchasing some dwarf hairgrass from here:http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+2136&pcatid=2136 

I would plant it in my gravel, provide more than enough light, and add some of the food I have in the picture below. It eventually will fill the bottom of the tank. Is that okay, OR is there MORE to it? I currently have non-aquatic plants that need to go. Give me any help you have, I would like to know how to care for this...:chair:


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

dwarf hairgrass is not a good beginners plant. It needs medium to high lighting. I've never grown it in anything but a plant substrate with heavy fertilizing, so I can't really say how it will do in plain old gravel....


----------

